# Looking for info on the crew of GY trawler Hondo 1936



## CrwGy (Oct 1, 2012)

Walter R Wright was lost at sea from the Hondo between 1936-1937 ,I dont have a precise date .Any info would be greatly received .

Thank you 
Crwgy


----------

